# Watcha got in the boat?



## BaitCaster (May 10, 2010)

Forgive me if someone has already gone through this exercise. My main quarry are Large Mouth Bass. Here is my arsenal:

1. 6' 6" medium heavy St Croix worm and jig rod; Shimano Calais DC baitcast reel; 30 lb PowerPro braid. This is my worm and jig rig. It is my go to set up and gets the most use. I mainly throw senkos or texas rigged worms with it.

2. 7' 3" extra heavy Bass Pro Nitro flippin stick; Daiwa Tierra baitcast reel; 50 lb Spider Wire Invisa-braid. This is the broom stick for the heavy stuff. I use it for scum frogs and flipping jigs. I love fishing over the tops of lilly pads with frogs.

3. 6' 9" medium heavy Bass Pro Carbonlite rod with an extra fast tip; BassPro Johnny Morris baitcast reel; 14 lb mono. I just bought this set up to use with spinner baits, soft plastic swim baits and Carolina Rigs. Haven't used it yet, but it is a sweet set up for around $250. The rod is super light and the reel is the best I have ever seen at the $150 price point.

4. 7' medium Bass Pro Crankin' Stick; Cabela's Prodigy baitcast reel; 12 lb mono. This is my crankbait rod. It doesn't get a lot of use. don't fish crankbaits as much as I probably should. I am usually fishing in or around fairly heavy cover.

5. 6' 6" Cabela's Prodigy spinning rod; Shimano Symmetre spinning reel; 12 lb PowerPro braid. I use this mainly for skipping tubes under docks. I also use it for finesse presentations, drop-shotting and occasionally for top-waters. It's a great set up and feels really nice.

6. 6' Daiwa Spinmaster ultra light spinning rod; Team Daiwa spinning reel; 4 lb braid. This is the ultra-light rig for Crappie, panfish and when the bass bite is really tough. I have also used this rig wading on rivers for trout.

I really like the feel and sensitivity of braided line. I also like the fact that it has virtually no line memory which really annoys me on mono and fluoro. I will sometimes use a fluoro leader if the bite is shut down or in clear water. I always use a fluoro leader on a Carolina rig or for drop-shotting.

Finally, all but 2 of my rods are split handle grips. I like the balance of a split grip along with the reduced weight and the feel of the exposed blank.

I carry two tackle boxes and a binder when I go out. The two boxes are the Plano Bill Dance models with the see trhuogh orange top lid - a large one and a medium sized one. The medium one is filled with plastics and s selection of hooks, bullet sinkers, jig heads and beads. The large box holds all the crankbaits, top waters and spinner baits (it has a great hanger system for spinner baits and buzz baits). The binder is a Cabela's binder and I use it mainly for terminal tackle. It has a zippered pocket for a small Plano box in which I keep all of my tubes. I also have a Plano box filled with down-sized finesse baits and tackle. I don't always take that box with me.

So far this system is working okay, but it is continually evolving as I discover new techniques and baits.

Cheers,
BC


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 10, 2010)

My Gear:

1) G Loomis MBR843 GLX/ Shimano Chronarch MG51(Bigger shakey heads and weightless plastics)

2) G Loomis BCR853 Mossyback JIg and Worm Rod/ Shimano Curado 101B(Regular Jigs and Texas rigs)

3) G Loomis MBR844 IMX/ Shimano Chronarch 101ASF/ Shimano Curado 201B5(Heavier Jigs and Deep water applications/frogs and flipping/pitching)

4) G Loomis BCR893 Mossyback Senko Rod/ Shimano Curado 201E7(Weightless Plastics, mostly flukes, trickworms, and Ochos)

5) G Loomis CBR843 Crankbait Rod/ Shimano Citica 201E(Rattle traps and other crankbaits)...I hate crankbaits

6) G Loomis SBR813 Spinnerbait Rod/ Shimano Scorpion 1501(Spinnerbaits and Chatterbaits) 

7) G Loomis SHR821S Shakey Head Rod/ Shimano Symetre 750(Light Shakeyheads and Crappie Jigs/Bluegill gear)

8 ) Shimano Cumara CUSDX72M Drop Shot Rod/ Shimano Symetre 1000FJ(Drop Shot and Crappie Jigs/Bluegill gear)

I use Trilene 100% Fluoro 15 or 17# test on everything except the crankbait and spinnerbait rods, where I use Berkley Big Game mono. I occationally put Super Pro on the heavy Loomis MBR844 IMX for frogs and flipping/pitching. On the Spinners I use P-line Fluoroclear 6-8# test.

Oh and I hate split grip rods for baitcaters, I feel like a monkey humping a football bat. Its nice on the spinning gear though. I really like the Cumara, it definately gives loomis a run the money. But since Shimano now owns Loomis, I guess Im still feeding the same monster. 

I keep all my tackle unorganized in the floor of my boat. I like it that way, I have a new Bass Pro Stalker bag, but somehow everything ends up on the floor or the front deck. By the time Im through fishing there is about 8 Falcon FTO boxes and 30-40 various bags of plastics laying on the floor and the front deck. I have a Falcon terminal tackle box that I absolutely could not live without. It is the only thing organized in all my gear. I feel naked without it.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 10, 2010)

Dont know the model numbers of my rods...

I have learned you get what you pay for with rods and reels..

1 - Gloomis cranking stick - Shimano Calcutta 200
1 - St Croix Crankin stick 7 footer - Shimano calcutta 150
1 - St Croix Premier open face rod 7 foot with team daiwa reel
5 or 6 other St. Croix rods 6.6footers MH MFH actions with Calcutta 200s ( silver and gold ) and a couple 150's
1 - Abu Black Max rod reel combo
2 - All star rods and team daiwa and curado 200 reel

I gave a few of my older 'junk' rods and reels to my friend, to get him started in bass fishing..


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 10, 2010)

2 bass poles 
1 crappie pole

tackle bag w/ 5 plano box's

2 cans of skoal

the cold drink cooler and livewell cooler take up the rest of the room

any more and i'd need a bigger boat


----------



## Nevillizer (May 10, 2010)

3 poles rigged for
1- bottom
1- top
1- rigged for lures
Large tackle box with my favorite spoons, spinners, & rattles. But mostly catfish & crapie hooks, weights, etc.
Dip net, castnet, cooler, .22 cal pisol, flashlights, and paddles. Dont forget the paddles.

Oh, and some bait.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 10, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> 3 poles rigged for
> 1- bottom
> 1- top
> 1- rigged for lures
> ...



What's the pistol for?


----------



## bobberboy (May 11, 2010)

2 casting outfits
2 spinning outfits
lunch
a snack for later
something to drink
digital SLR w/telephoto lens and tripod
binoculars
something for when I get hungry
an empty can for whizzing in
field guide for birds
3 tackle bags
paddle
push pole
lake maps
water
a light meal


----------



## Rick James (May 11, 2010)

I've got a bunch of rods that don't get used much........the ones I actually use are listed below:

GL Bronzeback 7'4" Fast - Medium Spinning w/ Stradic 3000

St. Croix Mojo Grub/Tube 7' Fast - Medium Spinning w/ Stradic 3000

GL GL3 6'6" Heavy/Medium - Fast Casting w/ Curado 201e7

St Croix Mojo Plastics 7' Fast - Medium Casting w/ Curado 201e7

St Croix Mojo Spinnerbait 7' Fast - Heavy/Medium w/ Curado 301e

While the Mojo's are a decent rod for the money, the GL's have spoiled me rotten. I can see my unloading all of the Mojo's next year and replacing with GL Mossyback's, GL3's, and/or IMX's. The difference between a $100 rod and a $250 rod is really astounding. I gotta get the boat done first before I can drop that kind of $$$ on rods though. :lol:


----------



## cyberflexx (May 11, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> 2 casting outfits
> 2 spinning outfits
> lunch
> a snack for later
> ...



A lot of snacks I see.. =D>


----------



## Nevillizer (May 11, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Nevillizer said:
> 
> 
> > 3 poles rigged for
> ...


Just in case.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 11, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> an empty can for whizzing in



Peein in the water is the funnest part!! Youre really missin out man!


----------



## fish devil (May 11, 2010)

:twisted: I usually carry 6-8 baitcasting setups most with Daiwa Zillion reels and Daiwa rods. Also carry up to two spin casting setups for the lighter stuff.


----------



## bobberboy (May 11, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> > an empty can for whizzing in
> ...



Depends where you are when you have to go - I do a lot of fishing around people's docks where the bass are hanging out. It's ok for the bass to be hanging out there but maybe not so for me...


----------



## cyberflexx (May 11, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > bobberboy said:
> ...




If I had to pee in a can, I would have to use the Pringles can from the snack I had earlier in the day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 11, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > bobberboy said:
> ...



On a side note, last year I was up in a cove by myself and had to take a leak. While I was doing my business, I had my rod clutched up under my arm, line in the water. And Ill be damned if a fish didnt bite. I set the hook, pissed on my shorts, and had to land the fish while I was "hanging out" in the cove. Glad nobody was watching. Fish comes first though. It coulda been a ten pounder, but it wasnt.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 12, 2010)

1. Anglers Edge Tournament Pro 6'6" Med. Heavy witha Quantum Energy spinning reel. - use this one for top water fishing, jerk baits and sometimes jigs. 

2. All Star 6' witha Quantum Kinetic spinning reel - My favorite and only use it for Texas or split shot rigging

3. 6' Ugly Stik Lite with a shakspeare Catera - used for fishing cranks. 

4. Currently in the market for a new outfit for cranks. Wanting something with more length.


----------



## bobberboy (May 12, 2010)

Depends where you are when you have to go - I do a lot of fishing around people's docks where the bass are hanging out. It's ok for the bass to be hanging out there but maybe not so for me...[/quote]

On a side note, last year I was up in a cove by myself and had to take a leak. While I was doing my business, I had my rod clutched up under my arm, line in the water. And Ill be damned if a fish didnt bite. I set the hook, pissed on my shorts, and had to land the fish while I was "hanging out" in the cove. Glad nobody was watching. Fish comes first though. It coulda been a ten pounder, but it wasnt. [/quote]

Better in your pants then in the boat...


----------



## BaitCaster (May 12, 2010)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: I usually carry 6-8 baitcasting setups most with Daiwa Zillion reels and Daiwa rods. Also carry up to two spin casting setups for the lighter stuff.



OK, how did you get those pictures into your signature line?


----------



## bobberboy (May 12, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> fish devil said:
> 
> 
> > :twisted: I usually carry 6-8 baitcasting setups most with Daiwa Zillion reels and Daiwa rods. Also carry up to two spin casting setups for the lighter stuff.
> ...



1. go to control panel
2. open up your profile
3. go to edit signature
You can now insert an image in your signature the same way you do a photo with the "Img" button.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 12, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > fish devil said:
> ...



Tried that, but I must be missing something. When I click on "img" I get this in the body of my signature "


----------



## bobberboy (May 12, 2010)

If you have your images stored on Photobucket you need to copy the "IMG Code" for the image you want to paste into the Tinboats thread you are working on.


----------



## alumacraft716 (May 13, 2010)

6'6" st croix crankbait rod-shimano chronarch 50 mg
7'0" damm quick tectan-shimano chronarch 50mg
5'6 sheffield panfish rod-okuma avenger 
6'9" st croix dropshot rod-shimano sahara 4000
6'6" fenwick hmx-okuma epixor
6'0" fenwick hmx-gs2000
7'6" st croix-ardent flip and pitch
6'6" gander mtn tournament gsx54-ardent xs1000
6'6" damm quick tectan-ardent c400
6'9" guide series-ardent c400 fishoflage


----------



## bassboy1 (May 13, 2010)

For bass fishing:
St. Croix Avid 6'8" Medium Extra Fast.
St. Croix Avid 7'0 Medium Fast.
St. Croix Avid 6'6" Medium Fast.
St. Croix Mojo 7'0 Medium Heavy Fast.

Abu Garcia Viento STX-L
Daiwa Viento-L
BPS Extreme-L 

Obviously, the rods outdo the reels, thus the BPS reel goes on either of the 7' rods, depending on what technique I'm using. The Viento stays on the 6'8" (real good combo) and the Abu stays on the 6'6" (not a bad combo either). 

For stripers/coastal
Abu Garcia 5501 on an inexpensive 7' Pfleuger rod.
Abu Garcia 6501 on an inexpensive 7' BPS rod.

Panfish/trout.
Pfleuger Criterion on a Berkely 5'6" Cherrywood Graphite. 

Surf
Inexpensive shakespearre combo - 8 ft. rod, spinning reel, cost 25 bucks. Bought for 2 days on one trip, and has held up for quite a few surf fishing trips, most of which include saltwater immersion, without any noticeable issue, and I've yet to oil or take it apart, to date.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 14, 2010)

I generally fish for bass. I take 6 combos whenever I can. If I am with the kids in the boat, I normally only take 2.

I take on average: 5 Casting rods and reluctantly 1 Spinning outfit.
1- 7'-6" Heavy Kistler Helium LTA casting rod/Quantum Accurist PT reel spooled with 20# Cabela's no-vis flouro. -Jigs.
1- 7' Heavy Kistler Carbon Steel casting/Academy reel spooled with #20 mono now/#50 braid or #20 flouro in summer -spinnerbaits/frogs/etc
1- 7' Medium Kistler Carbon Steel casting/Diawa Strikeforce spooled with 10# yo-zuri hybrid. -Senkos/Flukes/Crankbaits depending on the day.
2- 7' Med-Heavy Kistler Carbon Steel casting rods/Cabela's tourney ZX reels spooled with #15 Cabela's no-vis. -Texas rigs/Carolina rigs/etc.
1- 6'-9" Med Kistler Helium LTA spinning rod/Zebco Rhino reel spooled with 8# McCoy clear co-polymer. -weightless plastics/shakees/drop-shots.

These are my bread and butter outfits. I have a few others that I might throw in for a tournament depending on conditions. I have a few berkley lightning spinning with cheap-o reels and quantum casting rods with garcia ambassadour 2500lp reels if I need to go lighter. 
I carry two soft sided tackle bags with plano boxes in them where I keep my lures. One full sized, and one half sized

When I go for stripers/cats I use 2 old shimano gold casting reels spooled with #20 mono on 7' glass spinning rods. I use those same rods with cheap spinning reels for the very rare occasions I surf fish, or fish from the bank for cats/stripers.


----------

